# Wick Material?



## Neal (15/10/15)

Hello guys,
Just moved up to Kanger sub tank mini and getting into rebuilding coils. The thing is I am based in Swaziland and have no access to vape stores. I ordered Kanthal wire for coils from Jhb but like the damn fool I am I forgot to order cotton for wicks. As it costs me R320 for courier to collect, can anyone give me advice as to what readily available material I may be able to use? As mentioned this rebuilding thing is new to me so excuse my ignorance, I would be most thankful for any help from the more experience vapers on the forum. Cheers guys.


----------



## Jos (15/10/15)

Although not the best, you could use organic cotton balls which ought to be available at a pharmacy or supermarket.

Try get yourself some jap cotton or rayon in your next order.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (15/10/15)

Neal said:


> Hello guys,
> Just moved up to Kanger sub tank mini and getting into rebuilding coils. The thing is I am based in Swaziland and have no access to vape stores. I ordered Kanthal wire for coils from Jhb but like the damn fool I am I forgot to order cotton for wicks. As it costs me R320 for courier to collect, can anyone give me advice as to what readily available material I may be able to use? As mentioned this rebuilding thing is new to me so excuse my ignorance, I would be most thankful for any help from the more experience vapers on the forum. Cheers guys.


Hi @Neal 

Seeing you in a location without any vape shops, i would suggest buying some 100% cotton balls and starting off with that. 

Once you get the hang of building/ wicking you can always add some Japanese Cotton or the likes to your cart when ordering from the vendors.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (15/10/15)

Haha, @Jos beat me to it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/15)

Neal said:


> Hello guys,
> Just moved up to Kanger sub tank mini and getting into rebuilding coils. The thing is I am based in Swaziland and have no access to vape stores. I ordered Kanthal wire for coils from Jhb but like the damn fool I am I forgot to order cotton for wicks. As it costs me R320 for courier to collect, can anyone give me advice as to what readily available material I may be able to use? As mentioned this rebuilding thing is new to me so excuse my ignorance, I would be most thankful for any help from the more experience vapers on the forum. Cheers guys.



Hi @Neal, i agree with the guys above

I still use my organic cotton balls (from local pharmacy chain, Dischem)
I use them for most of my tobacco juices. Still tastes very good to me. Some people say they can taste a strange cotton initial taste, but my taste buds dont taste that on the tonaccoes. In fact I find the simple organic cotton balls better than rayon for the hard hitting tobaccoes. To me it gives a deeper, more earthy taste, which i find more pleasurable on the tobacco juices

On the other hand, i prefer Rayon for the menthol and fruity menthol juices. Seems more crisp to me

Next time you place an order, feel free to check with us what you ordering in case we may be able to spot something missing.

Good luck and all the best for the vaping in Swaziland

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (16/10/15)

Thanks all,
Very helpful indeed, got to love this forum for the information available. Hope you all have a brilliant day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

